# Lemon Grass Not Oil as a Swarm Lure?



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I haven't tried it, but it sure wouldn't hurt to give it a try to see how it works. Ironically, I've caught swarms in dead outs with nothing but old comb and dead bees, and these "traps" were on the ground. I've trapped swarms in boxes with lures that were in so old I thought they lost their scent, and I've had swarms take up residence in a stack of supers I set out to burn. I had a swarm trap up and watched a swarm move into a dead maple tree about thirty yards away (no lure, no comb!). Somedays I wonder if it makes any difference at all!

But as I trust in lures, I use BeeScent that I acquire from Great Lakes Integrated Pest Management. It's a liquid and a quart jug sells for $16 to $20. I apply about 2 tsp to a paper towel and place the paper towel in a cheap zip lock sandwich bag. The lure works great, very inexpensive if you're going to do a lot of traps. The plastic zip lock bag keeps the lure from evaporating, and the cheaper bags allow the scent to slowly evaporate. I place the bag across the top bars (I always use a trap with frames) and let the fumes slowly waft into the trap.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Might try it this coming season
What does it smell like? Essential oils? Looks like they have QMP in them as well.

This one also look good, Fruit Boost, attracted more foragers then others. (can’t find it for sale)

What was your percent swarms did you trap last year how many traps set? 

I set 34 traps caught 12 swarms my first year,(not all my traps had brood comb maybe 10 had full frames, and some had brood comb pieces. Used 15 Man Lake lures which seemed to catch allot. Also used LGO in all traps but rarely refreshed it.


http://www.mihortsociety.com/trustfund/98research/tew.html

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/publications/fruit-boost.pdf


----------



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

I painted the bottom board of my top bar hive with sunflower oil mixed with a few drops of Lemongrass EO. This was 3 month ago and it still smells of Lemongrass (empty hive for the next year). Essential oils on their own evaporate fast but not when mixed in oils or even better in beeswax salve.

I have 5 more hives ready for next year and will make a Linseed oil 9:1 beeswax salve and mix in 20 drops of Lemongrass EO for the bottom board.

I will do the same in my bait hives.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Was wondering if it would be better than the distilled oil that evaporates fairly quickly.

Until it dries out it will work just as well. I think the oil will last longer.

>Has anyone ever tried it? 

That's how this all started. "Chip" Taylor was doing research in South America and the locals told him lemongrass would make a swarm lure. Chip put some in his pocket and forgot about it. The researchers were watching a swarm pick a new location and he was standing where he thought they were going to pass by and as the swarm headed to the new location it made a right turn and landed on him... then he remembered the lemon grass...


----------

